# Berry Sunday



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Had a chance to run up for a 1/2 day to the berry and it has been a while but put some burger shots in the report of the lunch.










19.5 cut










18.5 cutt










20.5 Cutt










19 inch Cutt










19 inch cutt










Burger










Burger










Burger


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work!! The Hub?? DS lodge??


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

good report orvis!!
im with nor-tah; i have no clue where those burgers are from!!! i thought i had tried about every burger joint between here and the berry...

congrats on the fish


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice report! Do tell where's the burgers from?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm a sucker for Philly cheesesteak. That burger looks awesome! Where'd you get it? How was it?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

:EAT: :EAT: |-O-| |-O-| *\-\*


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like the burger that I got at the Lodge last year.
The fish also look the same.
Good report and pictures.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep the burgers were from Daniels summit lodge and they were a tasty treat after a morning on the ice. :mrgreen:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Doooh, Orvis you gave away the spot. I thought we agreed to keep it a secret. Thats why we blacked out the background in the burger pics :mrgreen:

BTW, i thought you were just kidding about all those fish that you caught, but Now theres Pics. Theres the proof. Your becoming quite the Ice fisherman AKA "Icehole" :lol:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

sorry I wasn't able to hook up with you at all...my brother made the final call the morning of and we went to Scofield instead as you already saw. Nice report...short sweet, and great pics. :mrgreen: looks like you got into more than most have been at the Berry


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

great burger porn! TELL me what is with the hershey bar in these and other pics? Are they your sponser or something? :lol:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice job, orvis1! caught with the Barbi pole?

They make a pretty good burger there, that's for sure. Uh- everything but the ketchup that is... _/O


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the report!!! Please tell me you ate the candy bar.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep the ketchup is on my brothers burger I am a mustard man myself. The hershey bar is the item of currently needed in the photo for the gut piles ice fishing contest. I kept the bar but should have eaten it like a victory cigar huh? :mrgreen: I think these burger places should pay me for the advertising kind of like being an orvis endorsed lodge. But better an Orivs1 endorsed burger joint...


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Fish Orvis,
What were you using?, How deep were they bitting?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

blueboy22 said:


> Nice Fish Orvis,
> What were you using?, How deep were they bitting?


We were in about 20 feet of water and it didn't really matter what we sent down jig wise they seemed to key in on white, pink, and green. We tipped some with mealworms and some with minnows but it didn't seem to matter.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice fish Orvis! Looks like I need to take a hard deck trip this weekend!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Nice fish Orvis! Looks like I need to take a hard deck trip this weekend!!!


You do that, I want a report!!!!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Haha, I hope you guys have better luck than I did. I was fishing 20 feet from Orvis & I only had 1 bite all day, using the exact jig & bait he was using. Like Nortah would say, Craig had the hot hole and it wasnt from the jalepeno's :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> JAT83 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice fish Orvis! Looks like I need to take a hard deck trip this weekend!!!
> ...


  I'll see what I can do! Wish me luck if I end up going!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > JAT83 said:
> ...


Come on Jat!! get out of dodge and go fish!!!! Its been way too long brother..


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> JAT83 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Nor-tah":sy01zc7s]
> ...


Come on Jat!! get out of dodge and go fish!!!! Its been way too long brother..[/quote:sy01zc7s]

I agree! I will find out where ice is safe nearby. Don't know if I will have time on Saturday to get all the way to Scofield or Strawberry, but we'll see. I am planning on hitting up Echo, Rockport, or something in that area. I'll probably leave around 5:00 AM or so. If you want to go just let me know! (Didn't mean to rhym)


----------

